# Is all this talk about Uber reducing the number of pings we get based on acceptance rate actually true?



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

I dont know what to make of this. Ive been getting pretty much nothing but really short trips lately. Yes, I have declined some requests here and there. But I did 21 rides today and all of them short rides. I grossed 168 total in 10.5 hours on the road which is quite unusual on a Friday in the bayarea. It has been shockingly slow.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

In one of the posts in the LA/OC part of this forum, someone posted a picture of the notification from Uber that says drivers who decline many rides "may" get fewer ride requests. In other words, even if Uber used the word "may", we can assume that yes, they are punishing drivers who are picky and refusing unprofitable rides. I haven't gotten the notice myself, but I have experienced NOT receiving a single ride request in 2 hours, even after switching from one city to another after every 15 minutes, after I have declined numerous minimum fare rides or low rated passengers.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

$94 gross in 5 1/2 hours on a Friday night.
Tonight was a bust what a waste of time.
You’re not alone I think it’s slow everywhere I’m in South Orange County.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Same on Lyft . East of Orange County . Never more than 7 miles from home 14 trips for less than 75$ I went home at 6pm.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> *Is all this talk about Uber reducing the number of pings we get based on acceptance rate actually true?*


Can't believe a handful still ask about (and argue over) this, after so many posts (and threads) showing AR negatively affects pings...


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I automatically assume that Uber is doing it if it’s shady and benefits them. You’d have to be insane to think they’re not doing it lol. They want you to eat every stupid ping like a good little ant.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Did 21 rides in DT Chicago, all were shit rides for the most part, also very long into the hoods mostly. 70% AR here.

Just happens to be as i filed a complaint against them over there support less help accross the world from me, who has no answers again.

"I should be contacted from there personal team member with in 24 hours"

As they read broken english from a computer screen, at least they admitted that each account is manually controlled unless an event. Thats the only answer i actually got from them.

I will make sure to post pics tomorrow night, at there customer service excellence. I will be accepting pings from miles away in DT Chicago. Stopping and texting them. Uber does not care about you or me. Thay are greedy.

"I will not be picking you up. Now you have to call there support team for your money back so i can get my acceptance rate higher. Sorry. Im actually a great driver for them 4.97"

i will have a copy and paste ready. &#128536;


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> I dont know what to make of this. Ive been getting pretty much nothing but really short trips lately. Yes, I have declined some requests here and there. But I did 21 rides today and all of them short rides. I grossed 168 total in 10.5 hours on the road which is quite unusual on a Friday in the bayarea. It has been shockingly slow.


It's February.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Just accept everything and Uber will treat you right.

Uber only does what's best for the community.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

Got this tonight for declining a crap load of shorties. 15 minutes later as I'm driving away from the &#128169; pings I get a $30 ride in the direction I want. Screw you, Uber. I'm not intimidated.
And remember, "*Independent Contractors"*


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> I dont know what to make of this. Ive been getting pretty much nothing but really short trips lately. Yes, I have declined some requests here and there. But I did 21 rides today and all of them short rides.


Lol ... have you learned your lesson yet ? Uber can be either a cruel or a benevolent master . Do as they wish and you'll be rewarded. Refuse to comply properly and you'll get nothing but scraps from the masters table.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its very slow, maybe Uber stopped subsidizing pool, and pool cheapos decided to take the bus or stay home........pool kept drivers busy, but recently uber said they might stop taking losses on pool.....


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well I refused 3 in a row 0.50, 0.8, and a 1.1 from 3-4 miles away, in AM rush traffic...

I work a bank of auto dealerships in the A.M. for consistent business.


Sitting not 30 yards from the service dept everyday. Now..... seeing where the people wait for their rideshare vehicles to pick them up.
And watching other Uber cars come in and grab these people, instead of me (the closest to them) getting the call.....So yes Uber is screwing with us, I am a firm believer in this


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Well I refused 3 in a row 0.50, 0.8, and a 1.1 from 3-4 miles away, in AM rush traffic...
> I work a bank of auto dealerships in the A.M. for consistent business.
> Sitting not 30 yards from the service dept everyday. Now..... seeing where the people wait for their rideshare vehicles to pick them up.
> And watching other Uber cars come in and grab these people, instead of me (the closest to them) getting the call.....So yes Uber is screwing with us, I am a firm believer in this


the Algorithm tends to ignore drivers that attempt to game the system
and/or Down Rate ubers's paying customers.

If u ran the company would you send your paying customers to
a disposable oversupplied nonemployee who doesn't like your clients?

Uber/The Algorithm's priority is to Serve & Protect paying customers


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> In one of the posts in the LA/OC part of this forum, someone posted a picture of the notification from Uber that says drivers who decline many rides "may" get fewer ride requests. In other words, even if Uber used the word "may", we can assume that yes, they are punishing drivers who are picky and refusing unprofitable rides. I haven't gotten the notice myself, but I have experienced NOT receiving a single ride request in 2 hours, even after switching from one city to another after every 15 minutes, after I have declined numerous minimum fare rides or low rated passengers.


If you haven't received a request for two hours, did you try restarting your phone?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I dont know what to make of this. Ive been getting pretty much nothing but really short trips lately. Yes, I have declined some requests here and there. But I did 21 rides today and all of them short rides. I grossed 168 total in 10.5 hours on the road which is quite unusual on a Friday in the bayarea. It has been shockingly slow.


"
*Is all this talk about Uber reducing the number of pings we get based on acceptance rate actually true?*
"
Yes, if you're paranoid.

But really, it should be yes.... think of it this way, why would they send you a ping if there is a high chance of not accepting?, it impacts the time to match... so if it was me running the show, hell yeah, I would put anyone with low AR at the end of the list of me calling you.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> the Algorithm tends to ignore drivers that attempt to game the system
> and/or Down Rate ubers's paying customers.
> 
> If u ran the company would you send your paying customers to
> ...


No gaming anyone......sitting in AM rush, to need to exit and go opposite way, this customer would need to wait 15-20 min for me to get there, and after all the traffic I would deal with and almost get there, then they cancel. I will not go for those calls.

And besides that fact that the closest driver gets the call is actually for the benefit of the customer, so they are served in the quickest time allowed.....so when I am staging 30 yards away, and drivers that are a mile or two away are getting those calls is actually going against Ubers attempt to get these customers as quick as possible


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

uber , my acc rating is less then 50 always been Im not sure what it is right now.. Here i get ping after ping non stop . ill only accept a ping that is less then 6 minutes away.
no it does not affect how many pings you get in my area . ill refuse 20 or 30 rides a night easily and only do 10 to 15 rides . long rides refused over 6 minutes refused rating under 4.70 refused


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> I dont know what to make of this. Ive been getting pretty much nothing but really short trips lately. Yes, I have declined some requests here and there. But I did 21 rides today and all of them short rides. I grossed 168 total in 10.5 hours on the road which is quite unusual on a Friday in the bayarea. It has been shockingly slow.


Leaving each other hanging? I love it!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Well I refused 3 in a row 0.50, 0.8, and a 1.1 from 3-4 miles away, in AM rush traffic...
> 
> I work a bank of auto dealerships in the A.M. for consistent business.
> 
> ...


These lessons are being learned by each new crop of drivers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> Sitting not 30 yards from the service dept everyday. Now..... seeing where the people wait for their rideshare vehicles to pick them up.
> And watching other Uber cars come in and grab these people, instead of me (the closest to them) getting the call.....So yes Uber is screwing with us, I am a firm believer in this


It could also be that you are too close to the dealership. I used to wait at a certain bar for the ride requests and I would get them. I'm fairly sure that I must be at least 2 blocks away from the bar to get requests from the bar. I get zero requests in the bar parking lot while a constant stream of drivers grabs the ride there. I once sat there and watched the same driver pick up a passenger, and then come back for a second passenger, while I sat empty.

Annoyingly though, it seems like half of the time I wait out the 5 minute timer and cancel no-show I somehow get instantly rematched with the same paxhole who couldn't show up in 5 minutes the first time, thus killing my acceptance and/or cancel rate because it is my personal rule that I do not pick up a passenger who I have collected a cancelled the trip on before. I almost feel like the rematch is deliberate to try and damage driver accept/cancel ratings because if a paxhole was on the same block requesting an Uber I wouldn't get him the first time, but after i drive to the paxhole and cancel on him, suddenly he gets me again.

One night I was driving in Carson City and I collected a cancel fee on the same guy twice. Apparently I was the only driver in the city or something. I kept getting his ping and since I didn't realize the street address I didn't realize it came from the same place. I ended up cancelling "Ride not worth it" on the same guy like 3 times in the next 15 minutes before going offline on Uber and just doing Lyft for an hour hoping he'd give up. Totally screwed over my cancel rate. Turned Uber on an hour later and got another ping from the same part of town which I rejected the request.

I feel sorry for the guy but it is practically a guaranteed 1 star rating. If Uber would make it so that a pax cannot rate a driver who previously collected a cancel fee on him, I'd pick these repeat offenders up or continue to collect $3.75 as necessary.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> its very slow, maybe Uber stopped subsidizing pool, and pool cheapos decided to take the bus or stay home........pool kept drivers busy, but recently uber said they might stop taking losses on pool.....


They might stop taking losses on pool!? What about us!?!?! Effing incredibly greedy bastards. And this is being directed at them, not you.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> It could also be that you are too close to the dealership. I used to wait at a certain bar for the ride requests and I would get them. I'm fairly sure that I must be at least 2 blocks away from the bar to get requests from the bar.


I have been working the same dealerships for 3 years+, sitting in the same area, total of 10 dealerships in all, constantly working in spitting out rides, along with some hotels and residences in the area that I can draw from too.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> If you haven't received a request for two hours, did you try restarting your phone?


I agree that the connection sometimes drops off, even at the airport. I restarted and did not lose my place in queue.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Strategically, it is better to accept few quickies now than no meaningful pings the next day. Uber has enough drivers to play the role of a master. Specially, it is far easier to ignore few drivers when the drivers' pool is over saturated. If you try to play too much cherry picking, Uber will spank you. 

Experience has no real value if no lesson is learned with close observations. People with good observations and learning capabilities will not stay poor for too long. They won't be driving Uber forever either.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Im in Toronto. My acceptance and cancellation rates were 67% and 9% for most of Jan and I was avg $100 for 8 hours on a Sat night. The usual amount is close to $300. I have friends who are super minions who drive in the same areas that saw no decrease in their earnings. 

I spent most of this month bringing my rates up and as soon as my acceptance hit 90% Ive been getting steady pings. 

I dont think this issue was only in Cali, I think it was a global change to their algo. 

Uber will always win, Unions, AB5 etc will slow those bastards down but wont beat them


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I may be overthinking it, but I'd bet Uber and Lyft have algorithms that consider many factors such as:

Obvious one: *drivers distance to the pax*

But I'd put money on the driver metrics also being factored in: *cancellation rate, acceptance rate, driver rating*

II wouldn't even be surprised if some of these were in there:

*- A "score" on the vehicle you drive.* Say, a "1" for a Nissan Versa, "3" for a Honda Accord, "5" for a Cadillac Escalade. 
*- Frequency of cleaning/damage claims made by the driver
- Frequency of lost items from pax
- Amount of compliments from pax
- Frequency of calls to customer service from drivers
- Time it takes driver to arrive to the pax in relation to the estimated time from the Nav. *For example, a "negative" would be if it takes the driver a long time to get to the pax because they dink around before they get going.

There could be a dozen more factors. But it may also be super simple too. Who knows....


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Im in Toronto. My acceptance and cancellation rates were 67% and 9% for most of Jan and I was avg $100 for 8 hours on a Sat night. The usual amount is close to $300. I have friends who are super minions who drive in the same areas that saw no decrease in their earnings.
> 
> I spent most of this month bringing my rates up and as soon as my acceptance hit 90% Ive been getting steady pings.
> 
> ...


It's not your AR.


----------



## SharingMyRidres (Feb 11, 2020)

losiglow said:


> I may be overthinking it, but I'd bet Uber and Lyft have algorithms that consider many factors such as:
> 
> Obvious one: *drivers distance to the pax*
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, they are trying to create the perfect ant.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

The algorithm is for the typical ant. If you position yourself for rides where drivers are not available, the algo works as I expect. Long rides and less riders results in the same amount of money than anting around chasing rides and is less risk.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I don't know about Uber, but with Lyft, you can open the PASSENGER app and see if you're being displayed in the system as being available to potential passengers. 

When Lyft has me on a 30 minute punishment for declining too many requests, I can't "see myself" on the Lyft Passenger App, even though the Driver App says I'm "On Line".


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

I decline trips all the time and get the Uber warning at least 20-30 times a day. I am not going to stop declining bad rides out of fear Uber is going to punish me and lock me out. If a majority of drivers ignore the warning, what is Uber going to do, lock them all out? How does that help their business when their supply of drivers shrinks? Keep up the good work, everyone, and hang in there!


----------

